# Autowert in Access DB erneuern



## nathon (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte in einer Datenbank einige Datensätze löschen und anschließend das Feld ID, welches vom Typ Autowert (Counter) ist, neu durchnummerieren. Es sollen quasi die Lücken bei den gelöschten Datensätzen entfernt werden.

Vielleicht ist das aus datanbanksicht nicht optimal, aber meine Anwendung erfordert 'durchnummerierte' IDs.

Wie kann ich das umsetzen?


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. Juni 2007)

*Dann solltest du deine Anwendung dahingehend ändern*. Schließlich wirst du wohl auch Referenzen haben, die dann gewaltig durcheinander kommen. Das resultiert in inkonsistenten Daten. Nicht sehr angenehm.

Wenn du es dennoch möchtest, dann einfach das Autowert-Feld löschen und neu anlegen. Aber mach mal lieber zuvor eine Sicherung. Generell ist vor solchen Aktionen abzuraten!!


----------



## nathon (26. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Mir ist schon klar das es nicht die Feinste Vorgehensweise ist. Nur kann ich mir nicht mehr anders helfen. Einfach löschen und neu erstellen hab ich schon probiert, allerdings werden die Datensätze dann durcheinander gebracht. z.B. (voher 1,2,3,4,7,8,9 -> 3,4,7,1,2,8,9). Die Tabelle enthält auch das Datum und die Zeit des jeweiligen Eintrags.
Gibt es eventuell die Möglichkeit die Tabelle zu sortieren bevor ich eine neue Spalte Autowert einfüge? Falls ja wie lauten die SQL Anweisungen dazu?


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. Juni 2007)

Wieso liest du die Daten nicht sortiert in deiner Anwendung ein? Das Herumgepfriemel an der Datenbank hat ja wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Peter Bucher (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo nathon

Ich kann die Aussagen von Norbert nur bekräftigen.
Für was für einen Zweck brauchst du denn durchnummerierte und sortierte IDs?
Wenn du z.B. so etwas ähnliches wie eine Sortierungs Reihenfolge machen möchtest, erstelle eine neue Spalte dazu, die unabhängig vom Primary Key "lebt".


Gruss Peter


----------



## nathon (26. Juni 2007)

Das Problem ist, das die eigentliche Anwendung nicht von mir ist. Meine Anwendung soll die vorhandene Datenbank entsprechend ändern.


----------



## larryson (3. Juli 2007)

Auch ich schliesse mich den Vorrednern an. Finger weg von Autowerten. Durchnummerierte Werte sind nur etwas fürs Auge und haben nichts mit der eigentlichen Datenverwaltung zu tun! 
Fürs Auge kann man in Berichten und Formularen etwas basteln. Aber an der Struktur einer Tabelle, die schon in Betrieb ist, sollte man nichts ändern.


----------

